# CSST Update



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Make sure you see the add on page 66 in the August P&M.

Gastight has introduced a new product called flashshield. Per the add it says it eliminates he need for additional manufacturer - required bonding. 

I looked on their website and saw nothing about this. 

Just a couple of weeks ago we were posting about holes in CSST.

Anybody else can add to this please do. Any reps on here?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I've seen steel pipe with holes blown out of it, copper too. What do we do about it?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I've seen steel pipe with holes blown out of it, copper too. What do we do about it?


run pex


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

For gas? I think in TM's parts they are already doing that :laughing:



house plumber said:


> run pex


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> For gas? I think in TM's parts they are already doing that :laughing:


Poly is used here all the time..... we think its hilarious:thumbup:


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

house plumber said:


> run pex


I went to a customers house for a gas smell. I found the leak within 10 seconds. The customer had run 1/2" cpvc from his water heater to a grill outside (personally I don't see why he bothered to take the grill outside)

He told me he did this a couple years before and it was working fine until now. I told him I was surprised he didn't blow up. 

He has vowed to never attempt any work on his house again.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

chuckscott said:


> I went to a customers house for a gas smell. I found the leak within 10 seconds. The customer had run 1/2" cpvc from his water heater to a grill outside (personally I don't see why he bothered to take the grill outside)
> 
> He told me he did this a couple years before and it was working fine until now. I told him I was surprised he didn't blow up.
> 
> He has vowed to never attempt any work on his house again.


That is just scary. I wonder how many of us have neighbors with rigged up stuff just next door waiting to take our house with theirs!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

obviously i was kidding about running pex. I should've put a smiley behind it.




Protech said:


> For gas? I think in TM's parts they are already doing that :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> That is just scary. I wonder how many of us have neighbors with rigged up stuff just next door waiting to take our house with theirs!


That is scary! Clearly something needs to be done that takes gas work out of the hobbyists hands. 

When you consider that there have been gas explosions that have leveled multi-story apartment buildings and rendered buildings next door structurally unsound having to be demolished, unlicensed gas work should be a criminal offense not just a liability.


----------

